# Happy Birthday, Ramako!



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :trp::clap:ut::tiphat::cheers:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I add my sentiments, and

:guitar:

_@klavier_ didn't leave many options.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucky, his birthday is on Glazunov's birthday. :O

But, half-birthday is fine with me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ramako!


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ramako!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)




----------

